# Copt Oak appreciation



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Had a great day at Copt Oak on Saturday. 8) 
As usual, I was looked after so well. I don't know if it was the beer or free Smart car test drives! :lol: 
The weather was fantastic, it was all so relaxed, good food, good fun & loads of nice companions.
Thanks to every one of you! :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Great pics Frank. From now on you will be known on the site as Drummer the Paparazzi Fellow.

Lovely pic of the two girls in the pool, could be made into a poster. Hope you got permission in triplicate from the parents though.

The MHF gang look as if they are having tremendous fun.


stew


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Stew, coming from you, I consider that praise indeed! 8)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Photos*

Hi Drummer

If you are going to carry on like Lord Lichfield, I will have to get my hair done in time for Rivendale next weekend!

Oscar will have his nail varnish on!

Rapide561


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Drummer is more like Lord Lucan there he was gone!!! :lol: 
Geo


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frank,

Glad you enjoyed the day,thanks for making the journey,be glad when you get a van and can stay with us  

We just had a great five days and although we were all just going to chill,we never seemed to stop inbetween the car-boots,shopping,going out to see England play  communial bbq's,brunches and walking. :lol: 

Great company again,thanks to everyone for coming and making it such a fabulous week,lovely to meet Humber-Traveller(Peter & Chris)and thanks for driving down to see us Richard,what a lovely suprise........will put some pics on later.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frank

Fantastic pictures - but ya broken da Mafia cover so we av to smasha you face next time!!!

Great weekend as usual thanks to Jeans efforts. We need some more of those sausages though Jean, can you arrange a mail order service via MFH?


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

You had Hymmi's sausages again!!!! 8O 
I knew I should have stayed for the BBQ! What a pillock I am!


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Lovely rally thanks Jean and Dave,

Like the pics Frank.

Thanks Dave for running us around in your taxi (thought the charges were a bit steep though!!!) 

Had an entertaining game of boules,women against men,Dave if you were playing football you would have a red card in first 5 minutes for cheating,I'm sure we would have won but our boules kept disapearing,and yours kept appearing near the jack (from down your trouser leg).

We have arrived home looking like the telly tubbies after eating and drinking all weekend 8O 8O . Bikes still safely locked on the back of motorhome where they have been all weekend,oh dear.

Hope to meet up again soon,

Les and Alan


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken,

Thanks Ken,it was lovely to see you and Jen again,thankyou for coming,enjoyed your company as always....you have set Drummer off again now with the sausages,Frank i did promise you i would be doing a barbie with them at this one and i did ask you to stay for it twenty times at least,Ken ate all the strawberries and cream though.

Hi Lesley,

Glad you made it,thanks for coming and making it a great week.

I have just put some pics on and have one of the game of boule,i have mentioned the cheating that went on. :roll: the things that men will do to try to win a game.

Leave the bikes on the back of the van,but remember where you put the key......we are still waiting for the French trip story don't forget.  .


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"we are still waiting for the French trip story don't forget."

Indeed. From what I hear she makes one of Pusser's trips sound like a model of Teutonic planning and efficiency ..... 

Dave


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Got to say both Chris and I had a marvelous time at Copt Oak in the company of the Mhf clan, we were made very welcome and everybody joined in the fun.

This was our fifth motorhome event and we can say it was the best since we bought the motorhome!

Thanks to Dave and Jean and obviously the rest of the members for your making our stay so enjoyable.

Hope to meet up with as many of you as possible at the lincoln and Driffield shows.

We drove back through Newark and dropped into brownhills, and spent some time drooling over the new vans, seems the Hymer Classic is the most suitable, but too expensive, I will have to send Chris out to work after her operation to earn some more money.

Keep well y'all!!


----------

